# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  xp-AntiSpy: утилита для отключения подозрительных функций Windows

## Matias

По умолчанию в Windows включено немало опасных, а также подозрительных функций. Вот лишь несколько примеров:
1. Автозапуск
2. Скрытые расширения файлов
3. Отправка отчетов об ошибках
4. Отправка информации, собранной MSRT (KB890830)
5.Отправка данных о работе Windows Media Player
6. Автоматическое разрешение выполнения Javascript&Activex в IE
7. Множество опасных служб (например, служба сервера, служба времени, служба индексирования, служба терминалов и другие)
Бесплатная утилита xp-AntiSpy позволяет легко отключить вышеперечисленные функции. При необходимости их можно столь же легко включить обратно. При первом запуске утилита создает резервную копию всех настроек системы, которую можно использовать для отмены внесенных изменений. xp-AntiSpy поддерживает множество языков, среди которых, разумеется, есть и русский.
Существует как обычная версия утилиты, так и портативная (не требующая установки). Лично я предпочитаю использовать стандартную версию.
Подробный обзор xp-AntiSpy на английском языке.
*Примечание*: несмотря то, что в xp-AntiSpy есть возможность отмены изменений, о которой я уже говорил, при работе с утилитой рекомендую соблюдать осторожность.

----------

*olejah*,  PaLSaN,  SaiTa

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Многие жалуются, что после использования xp-AntiSpy нарушается нормальное функционирование ОС Windows. Еще раз повторяю, что утилита не является безобидной игрушкой. Пользоваться ей надо с умом, а перед использованием крайне желательно прочитать встроенную справку.

----------


## Erekle

Да, некоторые утилиты твикают не только то, что изменилось, а всё то, что у них отмечено по умолчанию, а с реестром не все сверяются даже. В итоге может получиться, что внесли изменения совсем не по той части, по которой хотелось и как хотелось. Однажды давно одна, довольно известная программа (Тюне Ап или ВинТулз) основательно перестроила мне систему, потом другая прога наградила проверкой лицензионности системы и черным рабочим столом. С тех пор к твикерам (если не проверены в деле) отношусь осторожно и применяю только под контролем ХИПСа. А у сабжа и по справке достаточно извилистые определения, что будет применено, или не будет, или будет, хотя и не запланировано пользователем.  :Smiley:

----------


## Шева

Перед использованием этой утилиты создать точку восстановления, если что, можно вернуть систему в рабочее состояние.

----------


## Matias

По какой-то причине страница загрузки утилиты не работает. Поэтому скачать xp-Antispy можно только по прямым ссылкам.
Скачать русскоязычную версию xp-Antispy с установщиком
Скачать портативную русскоязычную версию xp-AntiSpy

----------


## Val_Ery

> По какой-то причине страница загрузки утилиты не работает.


ИМХО, причина проста: 
- *проект загнулся* в далеком 2015 году;
- последние материалы датируются тем же годом;
- не смотря на то, что на ресурс забили, движок сайта (ВП) обновляется автоматом (на версию используемого php, вероятно, никто не смотрит).

Сама страница вываливает ошибку



> Illegal string offset 'lang' in /www/htdocs/v081648/wp-content/plugins/xpas-download/xpas-download.php on line 48


которая указывает, что в плагине (скорее всего, самописном) в строке 48 есть попытка использовать строку "lang" как элемент массива.

В общем, если кто-то еще пользуется этой несомненно классной утилей, качайте, пока ещё есть возможность, по ссылкам, предоставленным *Matias*'ом.

----------


## Matias

Поскольку на форуме есть и пользователи английских Windows, то вот ссылки на английские версии xp-AntiSpy.
xp-AntiSpy english with installer
 xp-AntiSpy english portable

----------


## linemanz

Только под XP или также под новые винды ?

----------


## Matias

Стабильная версия xp-AntiSpy поддерживает Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7, о чем написано в первом посте темы. Существует также бета-версия утилиты с поддержкой Windows 10

----------


## Matias

Оказывается, я ошибся. В первом посте темы не упоминаются поддерживаемые утилитой версии Windows. Видимо, при создании темы я отвлекся и забыл указать их.

----------

